# What NICE B13 front bumper is this?



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

B13 from the SR20forum. What front bumper is that?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the same kit/car as this one.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51352


----------



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

Coco said:


> Looks like the same kit/car as this one.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51352


Although close, I think they're different. Check out the front grill on the first post: Tsuru conversion and the front spoiler is a Stillen molded in very smoothly to the original bumper. 

The car in the first post was at Rancho Park a few weeks back, forgot the guy's name. But sweet car!

Jimmy


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

narcotix said:


> Although close, I think they're different. Check out the front grill on the first post: Tsuru conversion and the front spoiler is a Stillen molded in very smoothly to the original bumper.
> 
> The car in the first post was at Rancho Park a few weeks back, forgot the guy's name. But sweet car!
> 
> Jimmy



the car is mine: the front bumper is xenon molded to the stock bumper


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

That is one of the cleanest and nicest B13.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks!, it took alot of work


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You couldn't have chosen a better set of rims. What size are they?

ps. lol at the last sentence in your sig.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> You couldn't have chosen a better set of rims. What size are they?
> 
> ps. lol at the last sentence in your sig.


they are 18" 3 piece volk racing III's


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Congrats man..

I can only hope if I buy the b13 I'm looking at I can work the magic you did..

sweet ride..


----------

